# I need a new clutch!!



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

When i got my gto it had some minor sticking in the clutch. It seems to be getting worse I would like to replace it any recommendations? Performance preferred


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

LS7 clutch :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

goatcrazy88 said:


> When i got my gto it had some minor sticking in the clutch. It seems to be getting worse I would like to replace it any recommendations? Performance preferred


Are you sure it's not the shifter that's sticking/binding and hard to get into the selected gear? The first thing I would do is check out the fluid in the clutch master cylinder. If it's black and yucky (yeah, I said yucky) looking then try pulling out as much as you can with a turkey baster, mighty vac hand pump, etc. After that, try changing out the trans fluid. If that doesn't help, I would invest in an aftermarket shifter. I'm using the GMM Ripshifter. Some use the B&M and there is another one (billet) I can't think of right now. You will be surprised at how much nicer an aftermarket shifter will be. As far as the clutch first you'll need to have an idea of what power levels you plan on having in the future. The best bargain out there seems to be the LS7 clutch and flywheel. I've heard of guys putting 500 rwhp and higher through those with no problems but that doesn't guarantee it will be the same for every application. A Spec 2 will probably be more than enough and it's feel it very close to stock but can handle a more power. I have the Spec 3 which is good to 700 ft. lbs. Start of with the cheaper things I mentioned then work your way down. Honestly I think that if you change your fluids and get an aftermarket shifter you'll be okay.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

what exactly do you mean by sticking clutch? 

no offense to 6QTS11OZ but the clutch fluid thing is greatly overrated. it always seems to be the first thing suggested and i've never heard of it fixing a real problem. i agree the shifter is the best first mod you can do on a M6. the GMM or Billet are the ones that have stood the test with a great number of users. i'd stay away from the Hurst and B&M. the Hurst is fraught with problems and the B&M has had it's share too.

for clutches the LS7 is a good value. i personally would never buy a Spec again. i had a 3+ and it was the biggest piece of crap and Spec's response to mine and others problems was terrible. i got 8K out of it before giving up and getting a Monster stage 3. it's been awesome. i've also tried the Tex Oz700 and it was pretty good but the Monster is better and cheaper.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> what exactly do you mean by sticking clutch?
> 
> *no offense to 6QTS11OZ but the clutch fluid thing is greatly overrated. it always seems to be the first thing suggested and i've never heard of it fixing a real problem.* i agree the shifter is the best first mod you can do on a M6. the GMM or Billet are the ones that have stood the test with a great number of users. i'd stay away from the Hurst and B&M. the Hurst is fraught with problems and the B&M has had it's share too.
> 
> for clutches the LS7 is a good value. i personally would never buy a Spec again. i had a 3+ and it was the biggest piece of crap and Spec's response to mine and others problems was terrible. i got 8K out of it before giving up and getting a Monster stage 3. it's been awesome. i've also tried the Tex Oz700 and it was pretty good but the Monster is better and cheaper.


*No offense taken.* For some changing the fluid has seemed to help and for some it hasn't. Maybe this will be a case of it helping. I don't think I will get another Spec either. I'll weigh my options when the time comes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was feeling some interference while shifting. Upon looking at the reservoir I saw a lot gunk in there and when I rimmed it (LMAOOOOO) with my FINGERRRRRR I got a lot of residue on it. The color was very dark and not near clear or even a slight amber color. I had the dealer siphon all the old out and replace it with fresh. 

The shifting has been smoother and I feel no more interference. Its been fine for the past 20K miles or so. 

*** I and I am sure many are guilty of this; NOT depressing the clutch far enough while shifting. We all get the feel for the clutch and at times don't depress the pedal far enough in while shifting which will cause a not so smooth shift, try depressing the clutch the whole way and see if this doesn't feel different.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the problem of not taking my foot *off* the clutch pedal while driving, once it heated the disk up enough to slip on take off. Gotta cure myself of that!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the fluid thing can make a little difference when power shifting or something extreme like that but the way the hydraulics work when you normally push the clutch in that gunk doesn't compress. the slave pushes the fingers of the PP in and it will disengage the clutch. it shouldn't make any difference on smoothness or notchiness or anything like that. if something in the fluid was causing a problem like that then when you took your foot off of the clutch it would engage much lower to the floor just like it does if there is air in the system. change it it you want to but you'll probably be putting a new clutch in if you have a problem. while anyone's doing that they should also invest in a remote bleeder. then if you want to change the clutch fluid at least you can truly flush the whole system


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

It is almost like something is jamming when i shift into first or second and sometimes third. I just have to pull it harder into gear or put it in neutral and then in gear again, it can be a real pain when racing.


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

You still have the Skip Shift hooked up? Cause that can mess with you if your not expecting it.


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ya I still have skip shift i hate that thing. I guess i need to get an Eliminator.


----------



## kolleonidas (Jan 11, 2009)

goatcrazy88 said:


> When i got my gto it had some minor sticking in the clutch. It seems to be getting worse I would like to replace it any recommendations? Performance preferred


ok, same problem here. my sticky clutch occurred over 4k rpm. while still under warranty, the the dealer replaced everything. that was may 2008, and now i'm having the same problem. imo the stock clutch is a p.o.s. i'm searching for a replacement. the ls7 was recommended by a good performance guy, but i might spend a little more for the monster stage 3. seems like it will be a decent fit for a DD AND handle plenty of power...that i don't have.


----------



## TM1179 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm having the same difficulties with shifting, it's getting worse. Often having to go back to neutral and try the gear again. Not impressed.


----------



## kolleonidas (Jan 11, 2009)

It's time to make the move, and I seriously can't decide. I'm pretty confident the LS7 will hold, but if I'm upgrading performance parts, wouldn't I want to feel something other than stock? (rhetorical)


----------

